
'Climate Change' Models WRONG - sinlung
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/2017/09/18/immediacy-threat-climate-change-exaggerated-faulty-models/
======
alexc05
The actual title on the article is "Climate change not as threatening to
planet as previously thought, new research suggests" why do we need ALLCAPS
clickbait histrionics?

Here's a line from the article which suggests that the evidence is changing
due to greater than expected efforts. "Another reason the climate outlook is
less bleak than previously thought is stabilising emissions, particularly in
China."

Which isn't to say WRONG but in fact to say 'indications of positive progress'

Here's another part that presents a wildly optimistic scenario which indicates
we have a lower chance than Hillary Clinton had in the 2016 election "it
suggests that if polluting peaks and then declines to below current levels
before 2030 and then continue to drop more sharply, there is a 66 per cent
chance of global average temperatures staying below 1.5 degrees." and we all
know how it turned out for Hillary.

